# RIP Bella



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Wow. Two in one week...gone. I went upstairs to my room yesterday to get ready for work to find that Bella had jumped from her tank somehow and was laying on my dresser next to it. She was probably there for a while as she was almost completely dry, so I quickly put her in the tank, but she didn't make itnthrough the night despite everything I did  I atleast got one spawn out of her, hopefully it will bring babies as lovely as she was  RIP my favorite plakat girl  What a terrible week.


----------



## poonah (Sep 4, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear this  she looks lovely. Without sending this the wrong way you will have to learn from your mistake and make a lid for your tank. Bettas are able to jump heights upto 3 inches.


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

poonah said:


> I am very sorry to hear this  she looks lovely. Without sending this the wrong way you will have to learn from your mistake and make a lid for your tank. Bettas are able to jump heights upto 3 inches.


Thanks, and yes I know they can jump up to 3 inches.  Sadly the type of tank she was in can't have a lid, so I will have to lower the water level even more next time. It was pretty low to begin with, but thanks anyway... It was just a freak accident...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Bella. She was very pretty.


----------

